# My 92 Nissan sounds weird



## topj (May 9, 2006)

Its sounds like ye know,vrrr lol, well it sounds ye kno, when im driving,i can hear my car, like its not the smooth sound you would normaly hear but it sounds jacked up now
Could it be the oil needs changin or?.....


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

Please repeat that in REGULAR english....


----------



## topj (May 9, 2006)

alright sorry, it jus don't sound like how it use to when i push da gas, it sounds rough, not sure if its the muffler, or if it needs oil changed or anything else


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

topj said:


> alright sorry, it jus don't sound like how it use to when i push da gas, it sounds rough, not sure if its the muffler, or if it needs oil changed or anything else


I suggest you take it to a good local shop for proper diagnoses...We cannot help you if you cant describe the problem better then.."it jus don't sound like how it use to when i push da gas"

Sorry if i sound mean,it is not meant that way..


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

I'll bet it's just misfiring from a bad injector


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

internetautomart said:


> I'll bet it's just misfiring from a bad injector



I'll bet It be dA mAd TuNe Up ProBlEm yO!


----------



## topj (May 9, 2006)

THANKS YALL


----------



## topj (May 9, 2006)

IT WAS A PRESSURE PIPE THAT BURSTED


----------

